# Top 100 Videogame Villains - IGN



## Blue_Jay (May 12, 2010)

Is anyone else following the list on IGN of the top 100 Videogame Villains? Here is the link if you don't know about it.

http://www.ign.com/videogame-villains/

Who do you think will be number 1? And in your opinion, who do you think is the best villian?


I'm hoping that it won't happen, but I think the overrated Sephiroth will probably win again, like he does in almost all of these lists about villains. 

As for best villain, I've played a lot of games will really good villains, so I'm having trouble thinking of one at the moment. I'll try to think about what one I think is the best, and post it later.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2010)

Gary Oak.

Lololololol.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 12, 2010)

I bet BB is happy about #38 XD


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 12, 2010)

I HAVE CHORTLES 

Phew sorry i have been playing Bowsers inside story way too much but 

Fawful is my number one villain


----------



## «Jack» (May 12, 2010)

Anyone wanna post a text list so I don't have to slog through that?

OH GAWD 44 YES!


----------



## muffun (May 12, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna post a text lis so I don't have to slog through that?


There's a villain index at the bottom.

I kind of hope Mother Brain gets in there...I don't care where. Just in there.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 12, 2010)

Tom Nook


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 12, 2010)

Lol yeah, did you all see Tom Nook on the list? I'm not sure if that was supposed to be a joke or what.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Lol yeah, did you all see Tom Nook on the list? I'm not sure if that was supposed to be a joke or what.


Every heard of child labor?

He is Evil


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2010)

Tom Nook is evil. He cheated on me with my X-husband. :[


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2010)

Meh, not a very good list, though I did like some of the choices on there, such as Psy-crow and Bob the Killer Goldfish, but some choices such as Gary Oak and Tom Nook definitely don't belong on there, and Shodan should have been higher.


----------



## Pear (May 12, 2010)

The worst villains imo are,
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Darth Malak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Seriously. You're the villain, but you don't know it. Wtf?</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>General Sheppard</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> You trust him, then he shoots you and ghost. What a rooster.</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Makarov</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> He runs through airports shooting civilians. Need I describe more?</div>


----------



## Princess (May 12, 2010)

Wow..Lance Vance made that list.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 12, 2010)

I think that my favorite might be Kefka, probably because he destroyed the world like halfway through the game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2010)

Tom Nook XD




			
				Team Rocket said:
			
		

> Forget about those two-bit chumps Jesse and James from the anime. The real Team Rocket is straight up gangsta. There have been numerous villainous teams in the Pok


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say mother brain would definitely be on there. On most of these lists I've seen, mother brain was usually one of the top characters.


----------



## Yokie (May 13, 2010)

What comes after 21?


----------



## [Nook] (May 13, 2010)

No Fawful?

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2010)

Could they possibly have come up with a more annoying format?  You don't need one page for every villain, at least at the beginning.


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> What comes after 21?


My guess is that the top 20 have not been revealed yet.


----------



## Yokie (May 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 13, 2010)

Hmmm. I wonder when they'll be updating the list. This time yesterday they had already updated it.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 13, 2010)

Pretty funny thus far. c: I don't know about the villain choices, but hey, that's objective.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 13, 2010)

Looks like they just updated the list.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 13, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Tom Nook is evil. He cheated on me with my X-husband. :[


XD

*ahem* I'll go take a look at said list now. >_>


----------



## «Jack» (May 13, 2010)

Number 20 yeeeeeah!


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 13, 2010)

Looks like my favorite got #18. I can't wait to see what they will chose for the #1 spot.


----------



## TigerCrossing (May 13, 2010)

lol@number16


----------



## Yokie (May 14, 2010)

OMG The Great Mighty Poo! :O


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 14, 2010)

Well it looks like the top villain was announced....and it's something i've never heard of before.


----------



## Rawburt (May 14, 2010)

Glados as number one? I liked Shodan better than Glados. Oh well, at least Bowser beat Sephiroth!


----------



## [Nook] (May 14, 2010)

Fawful should be first. No one pays attention to Nintendo....they make the best villains ever.


----------



## Rawburt (May 14, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 14 2010, 10:47:38 PM]Fawful should be first. No one pays attention to Nintendo....they make the best villains ever.


Yet Bowser, Ganondorf, and Donkey Kong all held top spots. =p


----------



## «Jack» (May 15, 2010)

GLaDOS as #1?

*YES.*


----------

